# Hi guys



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a Gaggia new baby. And using Lavazza Rossa coffee, pre ground as I work full time. What would be the required amount for one black americano? My filter basket I believe is double it has a number 12 at the bottom. I never fill it to the top I use about 1 and a quarter aeropress scoops which is just under, as if I go to extract the coffee filled to the top it doesnt come out well. After the extraction which I take 23 seconds using two shot glasses, I take the portafilter out and there is a little water inside. Should the finished coffee be completely dry?

Cheers

Garry


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

The size of your basket governs how much coffee you should put in it, not what you want the output to be. i.e. if you have a double basket fit for say 15g, then that's what you have to put in it. Putting in less than a full dose of coffee will result in too fast an extraction and some bad tastes.

I'm not sure what the baby's are designed to hold in their baskets, but as a general rule, fill it up to overflowing with grounds, tap a few times to distribute the grounds, strike off with your finger or knife etc. so it's level with the rim of the basket, then tamp it down to usually around 8mm or so down from the top of the basket rim. This should give enough headroom to the shower screen. Lock and load and pull. This should give you a double if you've got a double basket. When making Americano's fill your mug with boiling water first then pull the double shot into the water - that way you should retain some crema on the surface of the coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if this machine has a 3 way solenoid valve ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe it does.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine did.

Ian


----------



## simon333 (Oct 30, 2014)

It does have a 3 way solenoid, but no adjustable opv though :-(

Have you been backflushing it regularly, it helps to keep the valve working properly?


----------

